# Albino Burmese Python, 6/10



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Dublin:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome burm!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

V nice


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not really (really not) a snake expert, but I think it looks beautiful


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Beautiful burmese, wow!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks! He's like a puppy dog!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Thanks! He's like a puppy dog!
> [snapback]1061432[/snapback]​


He will be able to eat one in no time.


----------

